# Curious about what it takes to get a "bumble bee" butterfly...



## exfides (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi all, I found this guy at Petco yesterday. I've never seen a butterfly betta like this before! Petco called it a bumblebee (which is probably just a gimmick name). However...I absolutely LOVE the look. What kind of genetics goes into play with developing a look like this? How would you describe the actual traits being exhibited? The body seems to be a coppery/golden yellow with black lining on the scales (would this be a dragon or pineapple?), and then the yellow fins + black butterfly edging. The tail I think is either a delta or half moon.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I have no answers to your questions but I just wanted to say he is pretty.


----------



## exfides (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you! I think so too. I named him Glorfindel! 


Kat50 said:


> I have no answers to your questions but I just wanted to say he is pretty.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

@indjo might know


----------



## Lumpkin11 (Jun 15, 2021)

he seems like a very fancy-looking black mustard betta (in color); so beautiful!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

TBH, I don't know how to specifically create that color. The color combo IMO, invovles certain mutation/s. By looking at the picture, I think genetically in consist of:

Copper dragon or black dragon
Black; as in melano black
Yellow should consist of NR and blond (here is the mutation - blond is supposed to hide black genes. However he shows dominantly black)
Butterfly (another mutation - normally one of the color band is white or clear. This guy has two colored bands)

I'm guessing you might get that combo if you pair him to a black copper (with dragon genes). Yellow fins should be passed on, but maybe not as intense. Similarly butterfly should also be passed on, but not necessarily two colored bands.

I believe it's easier to create mutations by breeding the said mutation. F1 may not produce the desired combo. But you should see it in F2.


----------



## exfides (Jun 18, 2021)

indjo said:


> TBH, I don't know how to specifically create that color. The color combo IMO, invovles certain mutation/s. By looking at the picture, I think genetically in consist of:
> 
> Copper dragon or black dragon
> Black; as in melano black
> ...


Wow, thank you for that! From doing a little research, it seems some people cross to Cambodians occasionally to keep yellows a little more intense? Sounds like a lot of crosses go into making this coloration!


----------



## exfides (Jun 18, 2021)

Lumpkin11 said:


> he seems like a very fancy-looking black mustard betta (in color); so beautiful!


He does remind me a lot of the mustard gas bettas! I think that's why I fell in love with him. I remember being obsessed with them years and years ago.


----------



## Shawnstarr (Aug 18, 2020)

exfides said:


> Hi all, I found this guy at Petco yesterday. I've never seen a butterfly betta like this before! Petco called it a bumblebee (which is probably just a gimmick name). However...I absolutely LOVE the look. What kind of genetics goes into play with developing a look like this? How would you describe the actual traits being exhibited? The body seems to be a coppery/golden yellow with black lining on the scales (would this be a dragon or pineapple?), and then the yellow fins + black butterfly edging. The tail I think is either a delta or half moon.
> View attachment 1031300


Hes so pretty!!


----------

